# Quick Review of Mer MB5 Bumper & Vinyl Cleaning Gel



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

I used this for the first time at the weekend - unfortunately I didn't have my phone on me so I do not have any before or after pictures.










I was quite surprised when I opened the bottle for the first time - the product is very glutinous and a yellowie colour and looks very "rich".

The bottle says to wipe on a small amount and leave to dry. I do not have a huge amount of plastic on my car, however, at the rear, below the boot lid there is quite a large amount of plastic which despite being washed every couple of weeks since buying the car in November, had lost its sparkle.

After applying this with a microfibre cloth, the sparkle and shine came back to the plastic almost immediately...it needed no buffing - I just rubbed it into the plastic and walked away. Since then I have noticed beading on the plastic and the shine is still present since Sunday, despite the epic amounts of rain we have had in West Sussex. I also used it on the black trim around my wing mirrors - but a word of warning, I did manage to get a small amount on the glass and it is quite difficult to get rid of, so avoid getting any on your glass!

The product feels very siliconie, if that is a word, and despite hand washing my microfibre cloth after use, I can still smell and feel the product on the microfibre cloth, so I have now reserved that particular cloth for that product.

As only a small amount is needed each time, I think this product will probably last me quite a while, and seems to hang around when applied.

I bought this from Amazon and it is currently selling at £7.38. Here is a link if anyone is interested;






I am quite pleased with this product so I think I will stick with it for now.

(On another note, purchasing from Amazon will no longer qualify for Nectar points soon (think end of January but might be wrong) so if you have anything you want to get from Amazon get in there quick!!).


----------

